
Nylas Mail (formerly N1) a new crossplatform mail client designed to be extended - bigbugbag
https://nylas.com/nylas-mail/
======
tsetair
I installed it locally.

-As soon as I clicked download I needed to create a Nylas account

-I installed the client only to have extremely limited functionality because I am a "basic user"

\- no calendar functions for a basic user

\- the syncing dialogue box, does not offer any additional information other
than syncing, traditional email clients will at least offer you a 24/268 of
emails synced in the GUI.

-Using the app on Linux Ubuntu the package was not smooth at all, kinda of jumpy.

There is no standard UX such as a menu bar, right clicking an object for
additional options. How is my team going to adapt to such a tool, if the two
most standardized UX options such as a menu bar and, a right click, for
additional options is not present?

It seems all this client offers is a glossy UX to traditional clients. From
what I understand its actual value proposition is from the Nylas API and their
cloud services, but this client is trash for any power user, and might be
useful in an entreprise or team setting with the full package installed, but
honestly. I don't understand why I wouldn't just use a traditional email
client that my team knows and future team members as well.

Also the API as far as I can tell, does not offer anything unique other than
centralizing different vendors under one cloud/api. I question why a company
would be using two vendors for such critical services as email. If I am
missing something let me know as I am not understanding the value behind this
product.

------
filoleg
Can someone finally clarify whether Nylas Mail requires a Nylas account to use
Basic-tier or not?

I see comments by searching through HN, where people suggest that after the
somewhat recent change from N1 to Mail, it doesn't require a Nylas account
anymore (example:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14017581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14017581)),
but I can't for the life of me find a way to set it up without creating an
account, since it is an unskippable step in the initial setup.

------
bonaldi
I don't understand what's happening with Nylas. They make N1 pay-for. Then
they announce a free Mail. Then they can N1, in favour of v2 of Mail, which
doesn't have the feature of N1 (esp proper Exchange support).

There's pivoting and then there's flailing.

